# Shed skins



## cokie_the_clown (Jul 9, 2011)

Hi there all,
A strange one for you all.I have one of those weird hobbies where I collect the (SHED)skin of snakes and now I am venturing down the road of DWA species.All I have are green and black Mamba skins and would like to add more to my collection.I can pay for all skins sent to me.
Plz let me know what you have.
All have a good day
Best regards


----------



## Nomad Gecko (Apr 26, 2012)

Got some Brb sheds and baja kingsnake. both very nice :2thumb:
im guessin u already got royals and corns lol

Also occasionaly get crestie and tarantula sheds too : victory:


----------



## cokie_the_clown (Jul 9, 2011)

hi there yes i have them mate,i also have t and lizards.Im after more the monocled,adders that sort of thing at this very minute.thanks for the response mate.best regards


----------



## cokie_the_clown (Jul 9, 2011)

bump to the top


----------



## cokie_the_clown (Jul 9, 2011)

*hi*

bump to the top...cash waiting....


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

Have a look at my sig. If there are any you're interested in, I'll save them for you when they next shed. I usually put them in bin, so don't want anything for them


----------



## cokie_the_clown (Jul 9, 2011)

hi there..thank you for your reply..id deffo be interested in the rattles...do they often shed in one full piece.Id also be more than happy to cover at least postage ,dont want anyone out of pocket..many thanks and BUMP


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

cokie_the_clown said:


> hi there..thank you for your reply..id deffo be interested in the rattles...do they often shed in one full piece.Id also be more than happy to cover at least postage ,dont want anyone out of pocket..many thanks and BUMP


Yer, they normally have full sheds. The next one to shed will be one of the C. scutulatus. Looks like he's about to go into the blue. 

Postage is only the price of a stamp, so it's not a problem.


----------



## cokie_the_clown (Jul 9, 2011)

brilliant thank you very much and keep in touch


----------



## cokie_the_clown (Jul 9, 2011)

bump to the top please


----------



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

Hi there, PM me your address & I'll see what whole skin I've got ( from rattlers, puff adder & desert horned viper) : victory:


----------



## cokie_the_clown (Jul 9, 2011)

pm on route many thanks


----------



## cokie_the_clown (Jul 9, 2011)

big bump on skins please


----------



## cokie_the_clown (Jul 9, 2011)

just recieved some lovely skins...not sure who by but there were 4...id like to leace you feedback as they are awesome 
bump


----------



## cokie_the_clown (Jul 9, 2011)

bumpages


----------



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

cokie_the_clown said:


> just recieved some lovely skins...not sure who by but there were 4...id like to leace you feedback as they are awesome
> bump


I sent you 4 skins, glad to be of assistance. Puff adder (smallest one), desert horned viper (horns on head piece) and 2 rattlers : victory:


----------



## cokie_the_clown (Jul 9, 2011)

cokie_the_clown said:


> Hi there all,
> A strange one for you all.I have one of those weird hobbies where I collect the (SHED)skin of snakes and now I am venturing down the road of DWA species.All I have are green and black Mamba skins and would like to add more to my collection.I can pay for all skins sent to me.
> Plz let me know what you have.
> All have a good day
> Best regards



bump to the top please


----------



## cokie_the_clown (Jul 9, 2011)

Nomad Gecko said:


> Got some Brb sheds and baja kingsnake. both very nice :2thumb:
> im guessin u already got royals and corns lol
> 
> Also occasionaly get crestie and tarantula sheds too : victory:


bump to the top @)


----------



## cokie_the_clown (Jul 9, 2011)

cokie_the_clown said:


> hi there yes i have them mate,i also have t and lizards.Im after more the monocled,adders that sort of thing at this very minute.thanks for the response mate.best regards


to the top


----------

